# rebuilding square baler knotters



## oneal (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 435 international square baler and would lkke to find someone to rebuild the knotters any one know of someone tgat I can send them to or any help would be greatly appriciated


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd get a manual and do it myself if I were you. Unless you have a great local baler mechanic. Then I'd have him do it and pick his brain and watch and hopefully retain a few things.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Sending the knotters out probably will not help you much. All a person can do with the knotters removed is replace parts and you are just as capable to do this as anyone else. You need the knotters mounted on the baler to check the adjustments and not just the ones on the knotters themselves but the needle to knotter adjustment, twine finger adjustment to needles, twine tension adjustment, twine disc timing, knotter stack endplay, etc. That is where the art is, not in parts replacement.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

oneal said:


> I have a 435 international square baler and would lkke to find someone to rebuild the knotters any one know of someone tgat I can send them to or any help would be greatly appriciated


Rebuilding knotters is not something for the fainthearted.

Knotters generally can do many hundreds of thousands of bales with only a few parts wearing out to the point of replacement.

In doing 100,000 bales the knotters really only do 100,000 revolutions, a figure achieved in a few days or weeks for other rotating parts. Poor adjustment is the more likely cause of poor performance rather than worn out parts. The billhook, billhook rollers (not lubricated, because no provision) knife arm and wiper (again no lubrication), knife arm roller (no lube), and the twine tension plates are pretty much the only parts that wear out. Knotters would seldom wear out before the bale chamber and chute, except for the freeman balers that get extra thick metal in those areas.

International knotters were not renown as top drawer gear but properly set up would knot with the best and go on for many years.

A good mechanic with knotter knowledge should be able to adjust the knotters to give excellent service or identify the parts in need of replacement, if any.

I would recommend looking to get the existing knotters serviced and set up, and as Mike 10 says there is more to a knotter than merely attending to assembling a knotter stack.

If servicing is not available this forum provides good diagnostic advice and adjustment help if you give the detail of the knot failure and prefer pics of the failed knot and of the knotters.

Often it is only 1 knotter that gives a problem, careful watch of a hand turned knotter cycle and carefully compare teh adjustments side-to side, may reveal the solution to the problem.

Unfortunately if unskilled, unknowing people have made adjustments there may be more tham one cause of the poor knotting performance.

Getting a manual and setting all adjustments according to the manual should deliver a reliable knotter, but fine adjustment may be necessary to deliver perfect knotting because of suck issues as springs with reduced tension over that when new, or some compensation for a little wear.

Once set up according to the manual the trial bales must be made to assess whether your set up is successful.

Good luck but I would go the service route before randomly replacing parts.


----------

